# Making filter shrimp safe



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

black filter sponges and fabrics are common in pond filter products.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I just recently bought a Fluval Edge prefilter to use with my eheim. I have not tried it yet though but people here have used it before. I just don't know how fast it clogs.

Maybe you can find something comparable where you're at.


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 on the Fluval Edge prefilter, I use that on all my shrimp tank on HOB and canister. Works alot better then sponge tied on and does not seem to effect any water flow. Can't beat $2.50 from petsmart.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have large fluval brick sponges on all my intakes. I carve them with an electric knife and cut a slit in the middle to slide over my filter tube.


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

thanks a lot guys this looks perfect

1 quick question is the bottom of the cylinder blocked? or does the hole run all the way through?


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

The bottom is blocked.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I also use larger black sponges. I think they were for nano tanks. Maybe fluval? Used a hole saw to drill the center about 2/3 through the sponge. They slip over my intakes.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 16, 2010)

I use several brands of pre-filter sponges on my canister and HOB intakes. As mentioned, the Fluval prefilter is ok, but not very large. I have found the best to be the Zoo Med 501 prefilter. These have good surface area and are affordable. I have one on an Eheim 2215 and another on an AquaCLear 110... Both work very well.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

WRabbit, are they mail order or available at local stores?


----------

